# Derelict church, turkish North Cyprus & other buildings



## The Wombat (Sep 30, 2017)

*I know I’ve been quiet this summer; have been busy with several other projects and other stuff… 

Anyway, here is a derelict church I visited in Turkish North Cyprus this year, and a few other buildings in the area.

First up, the church, which I climbed up a steep hill in gruelling 38 degrees heat to see. No history on this one; Set in a quiet sun scorched location overlooking the Mediteranean sea, I would surmise this was abandoned between the 1950s to 70s, as Islam became the dominant religion on this part of the island following conflict. A caretaker has obviously tried to keep this tidy. An interesting place. Well worth the exhausting climb!

The monastery was finally abandoned in the 1950s; probably for similar reasons.*













































This is another site. I can only assume some sort of water plant











*THE MONASTRY
*










An ugly unfinished 'Nerp'






And finally, an unfinished villa









​
thanks for looking


----------



## smiler (Sep 30, 2017)

Liked that Mr Wombat, Nice One Thanks


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 30, 2017)

smiler said:


> Liked that Mr Wombat, Nice One Thanks



Cheers Smiler


----------



## urban-dorset (Sep 30, 2017)

Nice. Can feel the heat too. :-D


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 30, 2017)

urban-dorset said:


> Nice. Can feel the heat too. :-D



Thanks M'dear

It was scorching! Hit over 40 a couple of days; too much... a bit of a contrast from when I went to Canada earlier this year; choked with icebergs


----------



## HughieD (Sep 30, 2017)

Top-notched pix those Mr Wombat!


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 30, 2017)

HughieD said:


> Top-notched pix those Mr Wombat!



Thanks Hughie


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 30, 2017)

Really enjoyed that one buddy


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 30, 2017)

Mikeymutt said:


> Really enjoyed that one buddy



Cheers Mikey


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 1, 2017)

Superb pictures. Looks like someone is looking after the little church as there are brooms leaning against the wall and the church is very tidy. No doubt the villa has had its good days.


----------



## Rubex (Oct 1, 2017)

I really like that  excellent pictures, nice one Wombat!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Oct 1, 2017)

Looked a lovely cool place after that walk! Amazing how some folk respect derelict churches and religious places,if that was left abandoned over here I'm sure it would have been vandalised brick by brick as they failed to set it on fire.

Thanks enjoyed lookin at your pics


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 25, 2017)

Many thanks everyone


----------



## merribrody (Dec 3, 2017)

Nice to see this! Not long back from Paphos in Greek Cyprus. So many open buildings.


----------

